# Savannah River Shoot June 9th!



## JpEater (May 29, 2012)

Just a reminder for those that do know and to inform those that don't know.....

Annual Savannah River Shoot at Riverside park boat ramp in Evans, Ga is June 9th. This is a numbers shoot. Any type of boat is welcome from troller boats to airboats. This is a no trailering event. You must put in at Riverside Park and fish from below Clarks Hill Dam, down to Stevens Creek Dam. This is 1-3 man shoot. I believe that the entry is $30 per person. Blast off is around 8pm and you must be back at the ramp to count by 2 am. This is a fun shoot for everyone and normally has a 20 boat turnout! Come on and join the fun!


----------



## dobenator (May 30, 2012)

is this the area that the crazy man shoots at you if you come on his side of the river??


----------



## JpEater (Jun 1, 2012)

dobenator said:


> is this the area that the crazy man shoots at you if you come on his side of the river??



I have never heard of anyone having any issues in this area. If someone shoots  at you, or just shoots period, call 911 and let the DNR and SO handle it. 

We have always asked that folks stay off of the georgia side of the river after midnight. 99% of the houses are on the GA bank.


----------



## kraka2146 (Jun 1, 2012)

Have you had anyone say there coming yet


----------



## Michael (Jun 2, 2012)

This will be a BIG shoot. The entry fee is low, but the bragging rights are extreme


----------



## lab (Jun 2, 2012)

sounds fun


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes there will be a lot of boats come out of the woods for this...a lot of which are not on the websites...def the shoot ive been looking most forward to all season


----------



## JpEater (Jun 4, 2012)

kraka2146 said:


> Have you had anyone say there coming yet



There will be a good turnout.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jun 9, 2012)

not to much longer...should be best shoot of the year


----------



## StikR (Jun 10, 2012)

Who won?


----------



## JpEater (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for all that came out last night! The weather was nice but the slight breeze was tough. 
Results are as follows....

1st. Trey Lord, Christopher Tankersley, Vince Robertson 93 fish

2nd. Justin Moody, Jeremy Sanderlin, Devin Yawn 65 fish

3rd. Matt Boyder, Evan Watson, Adam King 54 fish

4th. Nick Jones, Brad Chapman, Cody Addison 49 fish

5th. Todd Nichols, Frank Knox, Franklin Knox 43 fish

6th. Chris Taylor, Brad Clamp, Vance Oswald 41 fish

7th. Michael Evans, Jimmy Flemming 36 fish

8th. Robbie Robertson, Mike Whitaker, Ray Fitzgerald 34 fish

9th. Kyle Snelgrove, Cliff Hughes, Dustin Thompson 26 fish

10th. Justin Rabun, Shannon Rabun, Joseph Newsome 23 fish

11th. Dan Ashley, Daniel Boggs DNC

 12. Austin Hopson, Brandon Lavarnway, Seth Lavarnway DNC


Big Fish: Trey Lord, Christopher Tankersly, Vince Robertson 25.4lb Common Carp


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jun 10, 2012)

congrats jp


----------



## Bowfisher (Jun 11, 2012)

Congrats tothe winners
Hate we missed this one but we will be there next year!


----------



## Michael (Jun 12, 2012)

Bowfisher said:


> Congrats tothe winners
> Hate we missed this one but we will be there next year!



You need to get Trey to show you how to do a 360 at 40mph


----------



## JpEater (Jun 12, 2012)

Michael said:


> You need to get Trey to show you how to do a 360 at 40mph



Heck no! I hope I never do that again!


----------



## Bowfisher (Jun 14, 2012)

Trust me I have done more than my fair share of those


----------

